# Need help with a PFD



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I am chasing a particular PFD and was wondering if anyone could help me out with what brand and make it is. I am only going of a very small photo and aam hoping that somebody knows what I am talking about

It is a dedicated kayak/canoe PFD, not sure if its a PFD 2 or 3. It seems to sit high on the body to allow for the constant sitting position and it has pouches/storage areas and also a camel bak/waterbladder style pouch on the back.

Does anyone know what this is and where I can get one?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

the vest you speak of sounds like the Ultra trek, it sits high is great for paddling, has loads of pockets and storage and has a pocket in the back for a camel pack.

this is the only clear pic I could find of mine, they are very good recommend them highly, I got mine from kayak warehouse at kawana, cost me about $125, Im sure there are outlets in brisbane that sell them










Lee


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks mate, thats not too far away, I might give them a try


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

James, when you find them can you give me a ring, I am looking for the same thing. Actually, you should just buy me one for the beer you took from my fridge :shock: . Does Kel know what you are doing now??

Regards

Al (Biggles)


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe Peppertown at 1908 Sandgate Rd Virginia have them. I don't think that they are open on a Sunday.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

the viking shop at kawana didnt have them, i was thinking of the the "horse-shoe" type with the Co2 gas pdf.1 that seems a good type to me for outside fishing? any thoughts???


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

James

I think Hobie have a jacket like that,they sort of look like what you are explaining, not sure if they have a pocket at the back though 

http://www.hobiecat.com.au/pdf/eKayakCatalog2007-08.pdf

Cheers


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> chris58 said:
> 
> 
> > the viking shop at kawana didnt have them, i was thinking of the the "horse-shoe" type with the Co2 gas pdf.1 that seems a good type to me for outside fishing? any thoughts???
> ...


Chris, I agree with LB and that's why i'm in the market for a new PFD2, I have one of the canister types and while they are brilliant to fish and paddle in, I have now been converted.

Regards

Al (Biggles)


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I slipped into BCF on the weekend and purchased PFD2, it cost me $109 and is made by Bodyglove, has a couple of pockets in front and bright yellow in colour. Went for a paddle up Bells Creek yesterday and as I thought it's quite hot to wear, but at least I can swim with it on should I need to. With all that said I hope I never have to rely on it to do its job.

Regards

Al


----------

